

EU: 'A standard is open when implemented in open source' - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.osor.eu/news/eu-a-standard-is-open-when-implemented-in-open-source

======
iwwr
That instantly rules out ISO, does it not?

I would disagree that a standard needs to be implemented explicitly, but it
should be made available without restrictions. A standard may also include a
comprehensive set of test cases.

